# Craftsman Scroll Saw Problem



## WAGGY (Jan 2, 2017)

I need some help with a Craftsman scroll saw 113.236110 that has a problem with the blade tension arm. The threads of the tension rod seem to be stripped, and this part is no longer available from Sears Parts. Looking at
other comparable scroll saws, I noticed the similarity of Central Machinery 93012. It looks like a clone of the 
Craftsman model, and I was wondering if anyone thinks there is compatibility in the tension rod assemblies of these
two machines? The parts lists and tool diagrams seem similar at least.

I would also like ask if anyone has had luck in making a repair of the worn out blade tension on this old relic
Craftsman tool? This gem was a CL purchase, but the tool demo worked OK.

I've enjoyed reading on this site for some time, and now I hope that some one can advise me.
Thanks,

Waggy


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd have to check what my saw is…..have the 13" tilting table saw from Craftsman…..that i really don't use…









Depends on how close you are…come and get it. free.


----------



## WAGGY (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Bandit, but my saw is 16" and the tension knob is at the back.
Also, I learned that the tension rod is available yet, by itself.
I like the work that you do with hand tools.

Waggy


----------



## woodworm4303 (Aug 27, 2018)

WAGGY many craftsmen tools are just another version of many or a few other tools. try to find out what its brothers are


----------



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

You don't have a buddy with a centre lathe who might make you one up? I'd be happy to but I bet I'm on the other side of the planet. Do you have a photo of the part?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Based on the parts diagram, I'd be willing to bet that you can find a replacement bolt at your local hardware store for a few cents. Doesn't have to be exact, just the same diameter and roughly the same length.










Alternatively, you could always re-thread the top of the existing bolt to the next size smaller and replace the threaded nut on top to match.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WAGGY (Jan 2, 2017)

MrUnix,

Thanks for your input. I haven't opened the casting arm on the saw yet, but a friend has a centre lathe. I'm thinking
that he might be able to chase a new thread for the tension bolt. Or make a new bolt with threaded rod.
I almost ordered a new bolt for $16.50 and a 3 week delay, but now I can start repairs of my scroll saw a lot sooner.

What a great website !

Waggy


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Somewhere out there is a website that will identify the manufacturer of Sears/Craftsman tools if you identify the part number or product number. It might be on Sears website, I forget. I have found parts for out of production items that way in the past.


----------



## clickit1117 (2 mo ago)

MrUnix said:


> Based on the parts diagram, I'd be willing to bet that you can find a replacement bolt at your local hardware store for a few cents. Doesn't have to be exact, just the same diameter and roughly the same length.
> View attachment 1001847
> Alternatively, you could always re-thread the top of the existing bolt to the next size smaller and replace the threaded nut on top to match. Cheers, Brad


 On the bolt that is red just below the arrow is a triangle nut. I need that triangle tension nut. Where can i get one?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I stumbled upon this site today, lookin for Craftsman manuals, might be worth a try. Craftsman Power Tool Parts | Genuine Parts | Huge Selection | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

clickit1117 said:


> On the bolt that is red just below the arrow is a *triangle nut*. I need that triangle tension nut. Where can i get one?


I just found a piece of 1/2" square aluminum bar stock in my stash - if anyone knows the size of the piece and hole size, a person could easily make this "Triangle Nut" themselves.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Screw scroll saw, buy a laser!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

That triangle spacer looks like the one on my Hegner scroll saw. Advanced Machinery company. Not that cheap, but it might work if you can't make one


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Christmas ornaments?


----------

